# Periods with C?



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

So I think a lot of us have experienced getting your period and then having bad D along with it. Thats just one of the many perks of IBS. Sometimes though, I actually think I get constipated a day or two before I got my period. Does anyone else experience this?Andrea


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, my digestive system always acts funny (well, weirder than normal) before and during my period.


----------

